
Quantum computer could break 2048-bit RSA in 8 hrs - avighnay
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613596/how-a-quantum-computer-could-break-2048-bit-rsa-encryption-in-8-hours/
======
zimpenfish
I think by the time they've scaled quantum computers from the current 70
qubits to the 20M qubits this would require, anything encrypted with 2048-bit
RSA will surely be years (if not decades) out of date.

